# Petsofoz? Has anyone used this site for Revolution?



## Limouri

This is the only site i found that sells the 1 month supply of Reveloution. I only need one month and don't have the money to get a full 3 month ???


----------



## zurfaces

I couldn't find many reviews only one which was negative about never recieving their product and having no way to reach petsofoz except by email. My concern is i have never heard of pfizer releasing single dose packaging of revolution. Someone can correct me if Im wrong but i thought it only came in 3 packs. You can buy a single tube from the vet but it doesn't have manufacturer packaging. That is what concerns me. Im over cautious about counterfeit meds because it can do so much harm. If you were to get it to only find out it is counterfeit and you're unable to reach them you will be out $20. If you do decide to order it ill tell you how to make sure its not counterfeit. Its not a surefire way but it made me feel more.comfortable about applying it to my rats. Im on my phone it'll be a pain in the behind to do it now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca

If that's your only option for getting a single dose of Revolution, then that's the way to go. Until you receive your product and it works, you can't be sure if they're sending you the real thing or not. 

I've never purchased from that site, but I have purchased from Australia before. I've never had a problem with what I received. They generally don't make a single dose pack. What normally happens is they open a "3 pack" and send you one. Of course, maybe they do have single packs available in Australia. Not sure if they do or not.


----------



## Rumy91989

I wouldn't trust it; your best bet is really to go to your vet who treats your other animals and ask if they can write a prescription for revolution for your dogs/cats without seeing them, as many vets will do this if they know you. That way you can get it for $20.


----------



## thesnoogster

I used this site for kitten revolution for my two rats! I was wondering the same thing when I ordered it, but since it only came to $25 Nd the vet for both of them would have been over $100, I just did it. I did A LOT of research about Australian laws (where pets of oz is located) regarding revolution and my conclusion was that American drug companies simply lobbied the gov. enough to make revolution a prescription instead of over the counter. They make so much more $ that way. But I am a political person so maybe I'm just being paranoid. I also did A LOT of research on how much revolution is appropriate for rats my size. For us it was about 2 drops from the kitten revolution per rat. I am in Michigan so the package took about 6 weeks to get here but it was the right stuff when I got it. The only thing is, it comes out really fast so be careful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

